# Toddler foot pain



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello

I don't know if I can post here but it's a question about my 2.5 year old DD.

For some time she has complained about her left foot. SHe calls it 'fluff' on her foot and gets really distressed - I think because the first time it happened she had some fluff on her shoe and now associates it. However, it seems that she has an ache or pain - I suspect cramp? - in her foot, usually a couple of times a day. Basically she can be sitting in her car seat (only a short time, literally mins) and will suddenly shout out or cry that she has fluff on her foot. It's only in the last couple of weeks that i have sussed she's not being 'silly' or 'dramatic' about actual fluff and has a pain. We have sussed that if i take her shoe off, massage her foot for a couple of mins, then she stamps on it/ limps on it, then after a few mins it's ok and she can put her shoe back on. 

I hope this makes sense??!! It sounds like cramp but is it common and should it be happening so frequently? It's not at night, just during the day time, usually when sat down but occasionally when stood up. 

Any advice gratefully received.

Many thanks

Nic x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Nic

I would be inclined to ask your GP to take a look.

Its difficult without ''seeing'' her

Let me know how you get on.

Jxx


----------

